# Just been removed from SwiftTalk



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Just had a post removed by Andy Spacy - Swift did not like me reporting in a thread just a few of the countless failures and the fact that our van was off the road for six months at dealers and Swift factory 

So I have to only post good news and world peace or be banned for life 

Have asked Andy to advise any part of my post that was not true - can't as all docs with dealer and Swift 

Ho Ho 

Ray


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. To many horror stories for me to get comfortable with them. Your post just sums them up.

Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I am surprised, I have received many bo****kings from both Andy and Ash and have a few posts removed, but never a complete thread.
Normally, Swift are very forgiving especially when it comes to criticism.
Are you sure that your posts did not contain anything that is derogatory or aimed at individuals who could not defend themselves, or did you make any threats?
I cannot recall your thread however, if I find a thread that I believe oversteps the mark I stop reading it immediately. Would I have done this with your thread?
Gerry


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

I never even managed to get any response to my attempts to register there  That was one of the many deciding factors that stopped me buying a swift!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Mate, it speaks volumes,dont suppose it bothers you that much, use this forum as you have. to tell us about it, after all we are the people that buy their products.................or not.
Clive


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Only the truth*

Hi,
My post contained only factual info on some of the failures we have suffered since buying our Swift product

All of the info has already been posted on MHF and OAL as it was at the time monitored by Swift

No threats no nasty comments, in fact praise for Kath and Kerry

If I had posted all the problems and failures the readers would not have believed me

Regards Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been a little unhappy with a few of the problems we have had on our German van, and I have not felt the manufacturers or dealers cared to help. That's understandable because as I subsequently found out Spinney sold me my Frankia without any manufacturers warranty, although they did omit to mention that till after I paid for it, without the help of any finance or credit card company to intervene, and driven it away.

I have felt a little badly done by at times.

But when I read the catalogues of disaster which can befall buyers of UK vans, especially Swifts and AutoTrails, I feel almost grateful that I have only been bent over and stuffed in a gentle, almost caring way.

Ba###..s, Alan.

Just to add a little to that, I would be very happy, no wait, delighted to provide full details for everyone to read should anyone from Spinney care to challenge me on what I have said. They won't because it's true.

I still have the insurance type warranty they later gave me which contains personal hand written assurances signed by senior staff. 

It's a warranty of sorts but not what I expected.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I have been a little unhappy with a few of the problems we have had on our German van, and I have not felt the manufacturers or dealers cared to help. That's understandable because as I subsequently found out Spinney had been selling Frankia's without any manufacturers warranty, although they did omit to mention that to prospective customers.
> 
> I have felt a little badly done by at times.
> 
> ...


You must remember that Swift and Autotrail sell more motorhomes in the UK than all of the rest put together. Stands to reason that even if the complaints were at the same percentage as the others, you would hear about more Swifts and Autotrails than any other.
A forum is a place for public complaint, not praise.
Gerry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite correct Gerry and that explains exactly why Airstream was kicked off. He complained, they didn't like it and he is toast.

I am just glad Spinney don't own or run this forum, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Two Autotrails over 5 years, no unreasonable problems. The odd silly niggle yes but nothing to get stressed over.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone suggests or thinks they are all bad.

What matters is how a bad one is dealt with.

I have had four AutoTrails and the first three were excellent but they didn't want to know about no.4 which was a lemon. That is why I bought a Frankia, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Was a couple of years ago that there were pages and pages, threads and threads, of complaints about Swift.

I decided then that I'd never buy one.

Seems nothing's changed-and I made the right decision.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Then they started their own forum and withdrew from here to keep it private and now they feel able to boot people who hurt their feelings.

Ignore their forum and bring it back here where it will be seen, Alan.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good and bad in all product lines, normally more good than bad.

You only hear about the bad/issues that occur as the owner is normally looking for a solution.

It is very difficult to write a post praising a product, where would you start the base vehicle, the conversion, the brand the accessories the list goes on.

However it is reprehensible if you have been thrown off a forum or had a post removed just for telling the truth.

If you have had that many issues, have you considered the legal route? or even cut your losses P/X it and move on.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Good and bad in all product lines, normally more good than bad.
> 
> You only hear about the bad/issues that occur as the owner is normally looking for a solution.
> 
> It is very difficult to write a post praising a product......


We heard all that about "good and bad with all" on those threads when Swift were on here but it wore a bit thin after a while.

And many people do write about the good things- and if not good at first, how the problems have been sorted.

Seems Swift have never learned.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Manufacturers and dealers who give good service and are open, honest and fair with their customers have nothing to fear from MHF.

That's why so damned few dare come on here, Alan.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Mmmmmm*

Hi,
Strange as it may seem we like the layout and size of our van and as we sorted one problem then another and another it felt like it cant get worse ie 4 habitation doors!!!!

I have no problem with Swift aftercare team they had all the issues sorted - every trip resulted in another to the dealer

When Kath was with Swift she organised with Nordelettronica to collect/repair/replace each and every electrical component every time they failed to save me the visits to and from the dealer this continued until Nord closed down

Kerry has been a star sorting out everything from door locks to arotting floor

The component and build quality is abysmal and despite knowing the problems Swift continued to produce the vans with the faults - I am just the one who has had all the problems

The van is now more or less sorted as once the warranty ended I repaired/ replaced as required - Control pane still shows a 45.5 amp discharge and furniture board needs constant evo sticking

So after all the agro and bug*"ing about we are enjoying what we should have had from day one

Ray


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I think your best well out of it Ray, Swift Talk is just somewhere that satisfied Swift owners can slag off people with problems. Andy and Ash have their favourites and loyal supporters and it makes me sick. All they've ever done for me is cause more problems even when I've told them how I want to proceed to get a satisfactory outcome. I spent the first 34 months of ownership trying to keep my van clear of the Dealer so it wouldn't get damaged and then spent 2 months there being wrecked! It leaves a bitter taste in your mouth, but the Swift directors seem oblivious.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this the same company which someone one explained as where the "W" was pronounce as an "H" and the "F" was silent?


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I fell out with swift when we had caravans, bought a brand new Conqueror twin axle, first time we put the awning up it left dents were the awning poles had been. After many months of arguments it turned out that swift had only put 3 awning blocks into the sidewall instead of five. They even tried to get out of that saying the Isabella awning was to blame because it had five awning poles. They eventually took it back to the factory and sorted it, but this was only due to the intervention of Isabella and the selling dealer. This is a long story cut short and happened many years ago but have stayed clear of swift ever since. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am British and live in the UK.
I would love to buy a Swift product for I like their layouts and the external designs and I want to promote the best of British workmanship.
However, reading all of the adverse comments and speaking to many owners, I would not consider throwing so much money on a gamble regarding its quality. This summer I met a Swift owner with a brand new unit in Portugal with, he told me, every cupboard catch failed on this first journey. Others writing about damp in the floor and I still remember the 'leaky Kon-Tiki', memories like these are hard to live down.
Will someone please explain how the Germans seem to get it right?
Ok! I know that Fiat (Italy) have their moments which they eventually put right but unless Swift are able to improve their quality control, they may become yet another company to under achieve their potential or worse.
I have owned an AutoSleeper, Burstner and Dethleff all because I listened to others who put quality before expediency and have not been disappointed.
Alan


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Some idea*

Hi several contrbuters have asked for details

All my comments on SwiftTalk were 100% factual - I asked Andy Spacey to advise of any part of my post that was not true as, I, my dealer and Swift have all the issues recorded I did not expect an answer

My banned comments on SwiftTalk only contained a few of the issues we have suffered since purchase

A more complete list is as follows

Rotting floor, wheel arches dropping off, cracked roof where awning fixings overtightened, basin fixings failing, 6 x control panels, 3 battery chargers, 5 fuse boxes, 3 x faulty hab doors, decorative foil peeling from boards,badley fitted rear window, trim edges detaching, rear view camera detatching (fixe with Velcro!!!!!), 230 volt sockets working intermittently, bubbling trims on cooker. rear skirtings losing colour, shower trim detaching, no support under front edge of shower tray door handles on adjacent doors 30mm out of line, missing fixings to furniture, cracked roof light on delivery 3 of the 4 plastic bed rails splitting etc etc and approx 6 months out of action/at dealers for warranty work

Its only the superb customer service team at Swift that have kept us going - if only the design/procurement/production side was as good
Regards Ray
PS,Its only 5 fuse boxes because I cant be bothered being without the van for 6 weeks while the thing is repaired - it shows a constant 45 amp discharge but otherwise works

If you have no problems with your Swift - great - but you could have purchased mine then what would you be saying?

Ray


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

That is an unbelievable amount of problems, even for swift. They have had years to sort out their production problems but it looks like it has fell on deaf ears.  This simply should not be happening. :evil: 

Steve


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a a new 2012 Swift Kontiki,Paid about 73k Had it now about 6 months and HAPPY, Great bit of kit, Done about 5000 miles few little problems but soon got fixed by dealer, So iam a happy Swift owner


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Why did your dealer let it out like that?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that's ONE satisfied customer. :wink: 

tony


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but how on earth can it be Swifts fault that a 4 year old motorhome had a roof light with a split in it. And why was it not noticed that handles were out of line until after delivery.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

chubs said:


> I'm sorry but how on earth can it be Swifts fault that a 4 year old motorhome had a roof light with a split in it.


You need to read the post more carefully. The crack was there on delivery.

I remember the good old days with Swift. We'd get someone like you, Ray, with a severe problem or problems, one of the Swifties would reply within a couple of hours, it would be taken to Private Message, and then the owner would come on, praising Swift to the heavens for their great after sales service. Then, when one of us non-Swift owners would suggest that, perhaps, these problems shouldn't be appearing in a new / nearly new motorhome, we would get attacked from all sides, and almost forbidden to comment. Oh, the fun we used to have.

Sorry you've had all the problems, Ray. I hate it when people running forums remove posts / users rather than deal with the issues openly and honestly, but I'm glad you're happy(ish) with the van now.

Gerald


----------

